# Clatch Gravity (Khe Bikes)



## *Shorty* (23. April 2006)

Tach zusamm,

Hab mir jetzt ein Clatch Gravity bestellt und wollt ma hören was es da so für meinungen drüber gibt!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. April 2006)

*Shorty* schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusamm,
> 
> Hab mir jetzt ein Clatch Gravity bestellt und wollt ma hören was es da so für meinungen drüber gibt!



Scheißt du dir auch immer erst in die Hose und schaust dann wo das Klo ist 

In dem Falle ist die Analogie durchaus gerechtfertigt das Rad ist nämlich totaler Schrott. 

Rahmen: 20" BMX Allround mit F-SET Rotor. Bremsen: Aluminium V-Brakes RUSH, Extras: Kettenspaner, 4 Grind Pegs. Super BMX-Bike mit klasse Optik und günstigem Preis. Fette Street-Reifen von IRC in 20 x 2.0", damit der Run nach dem ersten Bordstein nicht gleich platzt. Gewicht: ca. 16 kg

- die Coladose ist ja Geschmacksache die neuen funktionieren ganz gut
- V-Brakes am BMX
- der Rahmen ist hiten 
- das ist ne einteilige Billigkurbel

Achso ich hör auf es aufzuzählen enige kaufen sich Vorderradnaben für 200 Euro und glaubst nen komplettes BMX zu dem Preis zu bekommen? Das Rad ist Mist, damit zu fahren ist gefährlich. Hättest du noch mal 200 gespart hättest du ein Einsteigerrad bekommen so aber leider nur ein völlig funktionsunfähiges Rad auf Baumarkt Niveau. Da KHE das Rad für Kinder designt hat wirst du darauf selbst keinen Spaß haben wenn du alle Wahnungen in den Wind schlägst und tatsächlich damit fährst weil das Oberrohr viel zu kurz ist für einen der älter als 13 ist und ne normale Statur hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (23. April 2006)

Das Bike ist schrott. Das sage ich jetzt nicht einfach so daher, nein, ich bin bis Vorgestern auch ein Clatch gefahren. Es war das Eleven und es war grottenschlecht. Die Pedalen waren schnell kaputt, der Lenker gab nach 8 Monaten den Geist auf, Speichen brechen und Laufräder verbiegen und am Freitag(vorgenstern) ist mir der Rahmen am Hinterbau gerissen


----------

